# Good Planning



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

This is what happens when everyone works together.



Savannah drug suspects arrested, drugs, weapons seized

*Posted:* August 23, 2011 - 12:09am | *Updated:* August 23, 2011 - 8:06am

<!-- Begin full page node view -->

Photos
<!--end article tabs-->







Back | Next 
 Demetrius John Ervin

 Back | Next 
 Dytaun Ervin

 Back | Next 
 Photos by Jan Skutch/Savannah Morning News ABOVE, BELOW: Weapons and drugs seized Friday by Chatham-Savannah Counter Narcotics Team agents from the home of "significant" drug figure Demetrius "Nice" Ervin are displayed at CNT headquarters during a press conference announcing the arrest. 

 Back | Next








 Jan Skutch/Savannah Morning NewsDrugs and weapons seized Friday by Chatham-Savannah CounterNarcotics Team agents from the home of "signidicant" drug figure Demetrius "Nice" Ervin displayed at CNT headquarters during a press conference annoucing the arrest.





<!--Begin Map Integration--><!--End Map Integration--><!-- Included Content -->
<!-- /Included Content --><!-- Begin Packaging Field--><!-- End Packaging Field--><!-- Related Links --><!--/Related Links--><!-- output in-story ad block --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>apt_AD('InStory');</SCRIPT><!-- SpaceID=2022775853 loc=LREC noad -->







http://data.ad.yieldmanager.net/cli...ugs-weapons-seized,http://www.savannahnow.com <!-- Begin Adify tag for "MediumRectangle" Ad Space (300x250) ID #1000003636907 --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>	sr_adspace_id = 1000003636907;	sr_adspace_width = 300;	sr_adspace_height = 250;	sr_ad_new_window = true;	sr_adspace_type = "graphic";</SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://ad.afy11.net/srad.js?azId=1000003636907"></SCRIPT><!-- End Adify tag for "MediumRectangle" Ad Space (300x250) ID #1000003636907 --><!-- fac-gd2-noad --><!-- gd2-status-2 --><!--XCH--><!--respV:1.0.0,gMdV:1.0.0,serverIp:67.195.166.30,adMdV:1.0.0,crtvId:1587966551--><!--QYZ ,;300x250;ipbtf;;2;--><SCRIPT src="http://ad.afy11.net/ad?asId=1000003636907&sd=2x300x250&ct=7&enc=1&nif=1&sf=0&sfd=0&ynw=0&anw=1&rand=31539976&rk1=6988709&rk2=1314106916.621&pt=0&asc=16x821&vad=949x593"></SCRIPT><!-- Iframe Javascript --><IFRAME height=250 marginHeight=0 src="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adi/N3220.centro.netOX4600/B5711516.6;sz=300x250;pc=[TPAS_ID];click=;click=http://ad.afy11.net/ad?c=1WRHDyG9lEyTAVJkDBafK5WHo66T5TUmctjppL7mNB-DGcFkEjgv-3Y07iluNVEJ+SU0trQQ8LOf7KX0rmp-qPiL9hY1j9TQBwVMCDhTvLM=!;ord=423702794?" frameBorder=0 width=300 marginWidth=0 scrolling=no BORDERCOLOR="#000000"><SCRIPT language='JavaScript1.1' SRC="http://ad.doubleclick.net/adj/N3220.centro.netOX4600/B5711516.6;abr=!ie;sz=300x250;pc=[TPAS_ID];click=;click=http://ad.afy11.net/ad?c=1WRHDyG9lEyTAVJkDBafK5WHo66T5TUmctjppL7mNB-DGcFkEjgv-3Y07iluNVEJ+SU0trQQ8LOf7KX0rmp-qPiL9hY1j9TQBwVMCDhTvLM=!;ord=423702794?"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>







</NOSCRIPT></IFRAME><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>if(sr_adspace_width==300 && typeof(adify_bk_fired)=="undefined") { document.write('







'); adify_bk_fired=1;}</SCRIPT>








<LABEL>Advertisement</LABEL> 

<!-- /end in-story ad block --><!-- RSS Feeds --><!--/RSS Feeds-->
By Jan Skutch Copyright 2011 . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. 









A Savannah man described as a violent mid-level drug dealer was arrested Friday and drugs and weapons seized from an address near where he was staying, Chatham-Savannah Counter Narcotics Team officials said Monday.
Demetrius John “Nice” Ervin, 25, tried to elude and “fought violently” with agents as they surrounded him in the parking lot of the Walmart on Montgomery Crossroad, CNT Director Everette Ragan said.
During the arrest, Ervin was Tased and suffered a K-9 dog bite that required treatment at Memorial University Medical Center before being taken to jail, Ragan said.
A Savannah-Chatham police officer involved suffered a broken hand while assisting in the arrest, he added.
A loaded 40-cal. handgun was found in Ervin’s pants pocket, as well as cocaine and others drugs, Ragan said. A 2010 Ford Mustang was seized.
After Ervin’s arrest, agent executed a search warrant at an address in the 8400 block of Cresthill Avenue off Montgomery Crossroad and seized 9 ounces of cocaine, a cocaine press machine, a large amount of ammunition and items used in the distribution of cocaine, Ragan said.
Total estimated street value of the drugs seized was about $10,000.
Also seized were three weapons, including a Tech-9.
As agents were executing the search warrant, Ervin’s brother, Dytuan Darrel Ervin, 24, of Macon, showed up with cocaine in his vehicle and police arrested him. They were able to link him to some of the cocaine seized in the house.
Both defendants appeared in Chatham County Recorder’s Court Monday where Recorder Pro Tem Willie Yancey II set Aug. 31 preliminary hearings for each.
Both are charged with trafficking in cocaine, among multiple other counts, and were not bondable before Yancey. They remained in the Chatham County jail Monday.
Dytuan Ervin also is being held for extradition to Lauderdale County, Miss.
Demetrius Ervin was wanted by CNT in an October 2009 case and by probation officers for violating probation in a 2010 possession-of-cocaine case.
He also was wanted by officials in Meridian, Miss., for possession of dangerous drugs.
Ragan also reported that Demetrius Ervin, driving a pickup truck, eluded Savannah-Chatham police at Waters and DeRenne avenues at a high rate of speed April 23 when police terminated the pursuit.
Because of the earlier attempt, CNT agents drew Ervin to an area where they could control either a flight or violence to make the arrest.
Ragan said that while not a “kingpin,” Demetrius Ervin was regarded as “mid-level drug dealer,” calling him “very worthy of our attention.”
Also Monday, Ragan introduced Savannah-Chatham Police Capt. Kerry Thomas as the new deputy commander at CNT.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tased AND bit? Was that part of the plan or just good luck


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

The desire to escape is an amazing thing. Surprising what person can do that doesnt want to go to prison.

Even if you prepare for everything you can imagine, the unexpected can happen. And it did.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I dont know if you can answer my question (for obvious reasons), but here goes: 


What finally stopped the suspect? The taser or the dog?




Thank you


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

sorry no more than whatwas printed in the paper


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So if a suspect gets tased while the dog is on the bite, does the dog get tased too? Just wondering...that's why they yell "clear" for the defibrillator.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Someone may know for sure but i believe that as long as the dog is not in between the two the nodes and wires they should be fine. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> Someone may know for sure but i believe that as long as the dog is not in between the two the nodes and wires they should be fine.


That is my understanding as well, based on studies that I have been made aware of, although I do not have direct knowledge.

Good job to the involved handler.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> t as long as the dog is not in between the two the nodes and wires they should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


True dat.

Great job. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HUGE congrats!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

will fernandez said:


> sorry no more than whatwas printed in the paper


 
Cool. Understood.


----------



## scott zimmerman (Dec 7, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> sorry no more than whatwas printed in the paper


Not to prod Bro, but please tell me it was Faust!!!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Yes Scott it was....

Give everyone a big hello for me. I hope I get a chance to see them soon.

Bring back notes


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Great job!


----------

